# whats up with the 62 linear inches (158cm) bicycle luggage?



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

I am trying to book an international flight with United, and per this page (United Airlines - Sports equipment) any of the decent luggage cases like the EVOC travel bag or the Polaris Eva bike pod would all over way over the 62"/158cm linear limit. I don't even know if it would be possible to get my XL sized 27.5" bike into luggage with a total linear size of 158cm. Its laughable how you can buy a bicycle box from United thats way over their own limit.

Is there anyway around this? Thats $400 round trip for hauling a bike! Way more than golf clubs etc. Thievery I tell ya. :madman:



> United accepts non-motorized bicycles with single or double seats (including tandem) or up to two non-motorized bicycles packed in one case as checked baggage. If the bicycle(s) are packed in a container that is over 50 pounds (23kg) and/or 62 (158 cm) total linear inches (L + W + H), a $100 service charge applies each way for travel between the U.S., Canada, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands, and a $200 service charge applies each way for all other travel. If the bicycle(s) are packed in a container that is less than 50 pounds (23kg) and 62 (158 cm) total linear inches (L + W + H), there is no bicycle service charge, but, if applicable, the first or second checked baggage service charge applies.
> 
> If the bicycle(s) are packed in a container that is less than 50 pounds (23kg) and 62 (158 cm) total linear inches (L + W + H), there is no bicycle service charge, but, if applicable, the first or second checked baggage service charge applies.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

there's no fee if you can get it smaller than that, which you can't unless it's a folding bike (there's also no way you're going to get the box under 50# as the case itself is over 20) so you have to pay the bike fee. 

Unfortunately if you are traveling with a bike, you can't just shop for fare, but have to include bike fees in that. Last 2 international flights I've taken were on American and Iceland air, both were less than what united charges (though not by a lot, ~$150 or so each way). 

Royal Air Morocco wanted around $500 each way, which is why I went with American on that last trip.


----------

